# Macadamia nuts



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Any suggestions for a macadamia nut crusted something or other? Thanks


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

macadamia crusted wahoo with a vanilla-rum butter sauce


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I like to use them for desserts. as a garni i use caramelized crushed nuts and dust dark chocolate with them, like toffee chocolate. 

they are also great on salmon or any oily fishes, dash of ginger and sesame....yum


----------

